# Stove with Liberty Bell on door ??



## Dave404 (Jan 12, 2013)

is this an older Englander ? what would be the value ?  where can i find any info on it,


----------



## webby3650 (Jan 13, 2013)

I hauled a stove off that was identical except the door. Mine was a Sears&Robuck. I would say it is a mass produced stove many different companies could get with their name on the door. I would put it's value at near scrap value, sorry. It would be ok for some quick heat in a shop or something.


----------



## carlschmarl2 (Feb 21, 2015)

Did we ever figure out what one of these is worth?

I have one sitting in my shop that a coworker wants to purchase of me.

How much should I ask for it?


----------



## begreen (Feb 21, 2015)

Depends on who made it and the current condition. If a decently made older stove like this one $100-150 if it is in good condition, no cracks or signs of overfiring. If it is a cheap, newer Volgelzang or similar box stove then $50. If cracked, scrap it.


----------

